# Bind Dns [8|9]



## lexi (9. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Bind DNS Server aus?
Kennt jemand Tuts zu dem Ding?

alex.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (10. Februar 2002)

bind8|9 = Wunderbarer DNS-Server unter Linux. Wurde von der ISC (Internet Software Consortium) erstellt.

Tutorials dazu gibt es haufenweise. Ein gutes HOWTO findest du unter: http://www.tu-harburg.de/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-DNS-HOWTO.html

Desweiteren sollte Dir folgende Liste Hilfe geben:
http://www.isc.org/products/BIND/docs/index.html
http://www.netzspion.de/links/Linux/DNS/
http://www.dns.net/dnsrd/

Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur die Bücher vom O'Reilly Verlag ans Herz legen.
Und zum Schluß: Du kannst auch hier Fragen stellen. Es wird Dir bestimmt weitergeholfen. BIND gehört auch in die Linux-Sektion!


----------



## lexi (10. Februar 2002)

dankeschöööhhhööönn..


----------

